# Aion - Smilies - Woher bekommt man diese?



## Arthax (14. August 2014)

Hallo ihr!
Ich habe eine Frage und zwar, wie bekomme ich die Chat-Symbole und Smilies von Aion.
So ungefähr sehen die In-Game aus.
Habe schon im Spieleordner geguckt, ob die da nicht irgendwie gespeichert sind, doch kein Anzeichen^^

Kann man die irgendwo herunterladen?

Gruß
Arthax


----------



## metalstore (14. August 2014)

ich spiele Aion zwar nicht, aber die Google-Suche " Aion Chat Symbole" brachte mich hierhin: 1. Link der Google-Suche

Gruß

P.S.: Von der Seite stammt auch dein Bild


----------

